
The Worst Programming Language - ChrisArchitect
http://worst.mitten.party/
======
FullyFunctional
I thought this was going to be about C++

However, this little language looks a lot like Joy (which I suspect was named
ironically).

On a serious note, I'd be more curious to see alternative syntax for Lisp
(please, I know about code as data etc). McCarty envisioned M-expressions [1],
but I have never seen anyone implement them or even nicer ones.

[1]
[http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/book/LISP%...](http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/book/LISP%201.5%20Programmers%20Manual.pdf)

------
ChrisArchitect
...joke or not, that name is pretty bad. C'mon.

~~~
jrace
I don't know....the name could be wurst

~~~
SpikeDad
Like sausage you don't want to see how programming languages are made.

------
malkia
I think better name might be "vor", from the russian ВОР -
[https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%D0%BE%D1%80](https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%D0%BE%D1%80)
\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thief_in_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thief_in_law)

------
jandrese

       ; Define 'hello' as a function that shows you The Message.
       define hello [ "Hello, " swap string-append "!\n" string-append prints ]
       ; All hail The Message.
       "World" hello
    

Could this just be written as?:

    
    
       "Hello, World!\n" prints
    

The example seemed a little convoluted to me.

------
blakespot
I just asked a macOS programmer why he’s tweeting about back and forth code
conversion between Swift and Objective C. His response was “Swift is dog
slow.”

------
undoware
it's actually beautiful.

